# Irish setter EXOFLEX?



## mattech (Sep 11, 2012)

Does anyone have any input on these. I need to get me a pair od rubber boots before my Ohio trip in November, and have everyone I go with has the lacrosse rubber boots. I have had the ad on the side of this forum for a while about the Irish setter boots, the website suggest Cabela's as a retailer, and I will be in Texas in a couple weeks, so I would like to pick up a pair while there. I would rather buy in person so I can try them on and make sure they fit, but I would like to hear from anyone with first hand experience with them. Especially for long walks and how good they fit.

http://hunt.irishsetterboots.com/exoflex?gclid=CKmPjZ6wrrICFQcGnQodOEMA1Q


----------

